

How to Hire a Virtual Assistant for $3/hr (Includes Exact Steps, Templates, Etc… - Victorjm
https://medium.com/@VictorMathieux/become-superhuman-how-to-hire-a-virtual-assistant-includes-successful-templates-exact-steps-a26b8aade862?src=HN

======
Victorjm
Full-disclosure: I wrote this article because I see so many people that SHOULD
have a VA but don't. I wanted to make it super easy to hire one for anyone
interested.

